# What PWP would you want in a new AC game?



## monalu11 (Jul 16, 2015)

I was really happy with the addition of bushes and PWP.  But I feel like I have a lot of ideas of what else we could put in our towns.

 I think it would be really fun to be able to plant huge trees (like the one in the plaza when it's full grown) that you could climb on (because your character is that kind of person anyway). Maybe you could add a swing to that tree, or a picnic table under it. There could be a PWP for a tent that any villager can always go into any day.

 I would so have these things in my town if they existed


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Jul 17, 2015)

A swing would too cute! Maybe like a tire swing even?

I really like the illuminated items (like the heart and tree) so maybe other shapes would be cool.  I think itd be cool if you could add decorations on your house too (I suppose thatd fit in Nooks Homes for exterior or maybe it could be a pwp) like lights for Toy Day or skeletons and stuff for Halloween. It wouldnt even really have to be on your house, just decorations around the town in general would be cool for the specific holidays. And you could remove them or keep them up (just like you can remove a pwp at any time)

Other shaped fountains would be cool too.

Sorry if that seemed all over the place. Just spewed out a binch of thoughts


----------



## shannenenen (Jul 18, 2015)

mitzi_crossing said:


> think itd be cool if you could add decorations on your house too (I suppose thatd fit in Nooks Homes for exterior or maybe it could be a pwp) like lights for Toy Day or skeletons and stuff for Halloween.



For sure! I would love to be able to add lights to my house, as well as have lights on ALL of my cedar trees instead of only a few.

I would love to have a food stall PWP that would sell different foods based on the season. My ideas are snow cones and iced tea in the summer, caramel apples and cider in the fall, pumpkin pie and hot chocolate in the winter, and cupcakes and juice in the spring. I can envision having a little "food court" in town with a couple of benches and a picnic blanket set up and I think it could be really cute.


----------



## hopemayor (Jul 18, 2015)

candy themed stuff for a candy town.
a police station with both dogs.
that otter guy back, so you get balloons with no streetpass.
and probably more but i can't think rn!! ♡✧( ु•⌄• )
cool thread btw!


----------



## SlaughterShy (Jul 18, 2015)

Fairy lights for all of my trees <3 I think it would look really beautiful on summer nights to have pretty lights strung around the town. 

More different themed and shaped fountains would be nice as well. I would also like for the stuff with flowers(ex: flower clock) that you would have the ability to choose the color of the flowers in them.


----------



## ChaosEmperor1988 (Jul 19, 2015)

1. a treehouse on the town tree when it grows big enough and also it grows with the tree. and like the campsite a vilager will randomly hangout there (and you can have 2 or 3 as the treehouse grows) and you can play minigames with them.

2. a toy store where you could always get things like balloons, glow wands and the throwing beans much easier.

3. a scale that the character can stand on (and be shocked if it tells them theyre fat. )

4. a food store where you just buy food to eat

5. a kiddie pool to play in

6. a scratching post, cause wynaut?

7. giant letters/numbers than can be used to put up messages for visitors.

8. music box so you can listen to KK tunes outside anytime

9. a mailbox so you dont have to always run up to the post office to deliver mail, also if you get something to give to a villager but said villager moved or you just dont want to waste time finding them you can put the item in the mailbox to get rid of it

10. beach chairs/towels that can be set up on the beach to sit/lay down on, also the ability to set most PWPs on the beach


----------



## b0nes (Jul 19, 2015)

ChaosEmperor1988 said:


> 10. beach chairs/towels that can be set up on the beach to sit/lay down on, also the ability to set most PWPs on the beach



i want PWPs on the beach so bad. like the fact that theres a light house but you cant put it on the beach really bugs me


----------



## moonford (Jul 19, 2015)

I think this would be a cool idea for the beach!

You can make a villa with 5 houses on the villa!
And 5 villagers can live in them!
The 5 villagers will be from the island which would be cool and only the Island villagers can move to the villa, which will be pretty cool, the Villa would cost around 10million to make and 3 days to complete.....
Thoughts?
I thought it would be cool because the beach is boring.


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Jul 19, 2015)

Those are all great ideas. 

I wish we could plant tall cactus. Then we could make a cool desert town.

I wish we had an option of placing indoor pieces outside. You could still drop it ( in leaf form ) so others could pick it up.But when you display it,  only you could pick it up or move it.


----------



## Derpykat (Jul 19, 2015)

Rollercoasters.
Enough said from me.


----------



## monalu11 (Jul 19, 2015)

I wish the shore of the beach would be realistically wide, with more room for PWPs. I like that idea  I also wish the campsite was a full campsite with a campfire and picnic table, not just a tent. Also, it would be cool to hang lantern strings in between trees.


----------



## b0nes (Jul 19, 2015)

lantern strings would be adorable. especially seasonal ones, like different ones for christmas, halloween, different times of year, etc..


----------



## Bottles (Jul 20, 2015)

Beach pwp.


----------



## Fuwa (Jul 21, 2015)

nail salon.


----------



## monalu11 (Jul 22, 2015)

TheGreatBrain said:


> Those are all great ideas.
> 
> I wish we could plant tall cactus. Then we could make a cool desert town.
> 
> I wish we had an option of placing indoor pieces outside. You could still drop it ( in leaf form ) so others could pick it up.But when you display it,  only you could pick it up or move it.


i was thinking of the same furniture idea. especially with things like mannequins


----------



## HeyPatience (Jul 22, 2015)

SlaughterShy said:


> Fairy lights for all of my trees <3 I think it would look really beautiful on summer nights to have pretty lights strung around the town.
> 
> More different themed and shaped fountains would be nice as well. I would also like for the stuff with flowers(ex: flower clock) that you would have the ability to choose the color of the flowers in them.



This! The tree lights are a reason why Winter/Christmas time in the game is one of my favorite times of the year. 

I think it would be cool to have a swing (I know it was mentioned earlier in the thread), and it would be cool to have beach items


----------



## alexxcaughtfire (Jul 24, 2015)

i think a ferris wheel that lit up at night would be kinda cool, even if you couldnt ride it. also hammocks inbetween trees would be really cool! i feel like that could be an item tho... i agree a tree house thst could be like another camp site would be so awesome to see! especially because it would probably cost alot and you'd be able to see the whole town from there or the ferris wheel.. bringing back a telescope for stargazing and adding constellations would be a cool pwp. clotheslines for right outside houses for a rustic farm town, wow i have tons of ideas i could go on and on...


----------



## Azza (Jul 24, 2015)

A sprinkler that covers a 5x5 area, so you can breed flowers without having to water them, and it also acts as a protector of hybrids so that people don't move over them or they don't wilt 

- - - Post Merge - - -



alexxcaughtfire said:


> i think a ferris wheel that lit up at night would be kinda cool, even if you couldnt ride it. also hammocks inbetween trees would be really cool! i feel like that could be an item tho... i agree a tree house thst could be like another camp site would be so awesome to see! especially because it would probably cost alot and you'd be able to see the whole town from there or the ferris wheel.. bringing back a telescope for stargazing and adding constellations would be a cool pwp. clotheslines for right outside houses for a rustic farm town, wow i have tons of ideas i could go on and on...


Omg yes a treehouse that can be put anywhere in town, and you can go inside and it leads to a room! And you can also design the room anyway you want!! That would be awesome.


----------



## Jarrad (Jul 24, 2015)

An observatory


----------



## alexxcaughtfire (Jul 25, 2015)

sprinkler is a great idea


----------



## Celty (Jul 25, 2015)

There are so many great ideas in this thread... wow.

I definitely think a swingset would be cute, and the addition of beach PWPs would be phenomenal.  

The ferris wheel is what got me, though.  That'd be so great.


----------



## Astro Cake (Jul 25, 2015)

Maybe fancier signs you can put QR designs on.


----------



## Stalfos (Jul 25, 2015)

Gravestones.


----------



## stevo97 (Jul 26, 2015)

Definitely something where you can have both Copper and Booker, the Police Station/Lost and Found should just be there from the beginning really but I digress... More paving would be useful, like the stuff around the plaza or the off main street buildings.


----------



## Wembely (Jul 29, 2015)




----------

